# What to do with slr cam and lenses



## FIN13 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi all - I have a cannon ae-1 and lenses, in great shape but can't seem to give away. Is there anything "modern" I can do with them, any attachments or ways to make them digital, or use them for 3d photos? guess I am just looking for any way to still  use them but in a different way.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm not a Canon user, but Canon has changed their lens mounts several times.  I doubt there's any digital cameras that can use an ae-1 lens.


----------



## compur (Jan 31, 2017)

There are adapters that will allow mounting your lenses (Canon FD mount) on certain modern digital cameras including Canon DSLRs and others. Search eBay for Canon FD adapter and you'll see a bunch of them.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 31, 2017)

You can always get a reverse adapter and venture into macrophotography too.


----------



## limr (Jan 31, 2017)

Is there a reason why you don't want to just buy some film and use it as it was designed?


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 1, 2017)

I agree with Leonore.....shoot some film.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 1, 2017)

You could turn the AE-1 into the base for a neat desk or table lamp! Look online for details on this project. Looks cool!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2017)

An AE-1 makes a great target for plinking.  I'd love to try some 5.56 green tips on one.


----------



## petrochemist (Feb 1, 2017)

Unlike DSLRs most mirrorless cameras can use FD mount lenses, without needing optical elements in the adapter.
The lenses are often not up to the quality of modern lenses, but there is a degree of satisfaction in adapting them & working in a more manual way. 
Despite the growing popularity of adapting lenses, supply of old lenses is such that regular types have very low value. 
This might be another reason adapting lenses appeals to people!
If the camera is in totally pristine condition it might be worth $50 to a collector, otherwise Derrel probably has the best solution


----------



## limr (Feb 1, 2017)

Really? Turning the camera into a lamp is a better solution than just using some film in it? 

Seriously, OP, if it's too fussy to convert and you don't want to use film, sell it or donate it to a local community college or high school that still offers film classes. Don't destroy it - give it to someone who will appreciate it.

And only _maybe_ $50 to a collector? A 3-second search of sold listings on ebay shows that camera selling anywhere from $50 _on the low end _to $150, with anything coming under $50 for body-only or "as-is" condition. I don't see why you can't get some money for yours if it's in good condition.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 2, 2017)

I like Leo's suggestion of donation.  Giving it to a school that offers film classes to me is a win-win.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 2, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> I like Leo's suggestion of donation.  Giving it to a school that offers film classes to me is a win-win.



IIRC, I had 5 or 6 here on the forum interested in the K1000 I gave away.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 2, 2017)

See if you can pick up one of these RE-35 | Digital cartridges for analog 35-mm cameras


----------



## cgw (Feb 2, 2017)

gsgary said:


> See if you can pick up one of these RE-35 | Digital cartridges for analog 35-mm cameras


A few months away from April 1. Looks like a revival of that vapor-ware classic, "Silicon Film."


----------



## CarlH (Feb 3, 2017)

with regard to the RE-35 digital cartridges.... who said the Germans had no sense of humor lol


----------



## WhaleDaughter (Mar 4, 2017)

I run a home for unwanted vintage film cameras. We have weekly nature walks, have their own shelf to live on when not in use, and routinely get paraded out and shown off to appreciative audiences.

In case you don't want to turn it into a lamp.


----------

